# Tudor Manor, Hampton Gay May 2008



## cardiffrail (May 11, 2008)

Anyone who has taken the train from Birmingham to Oxford will have probably seen this place near the tracks just north of Oxford.

It is a tudor (genuine) manor house, formerly of 3 storeys. It burnt down in 1877 and was never rebuilt. The adjacent church fell out of use afterwards, however has been restored. There is an appeal to restore the building. 

Exterior
































Porch and entryway











Interior
















Some very old graffiti


----------



## Foxylady (May 11, 2008)

Love Tudor buildings. There are quite a few around my area...not derelict, though. That one's a beaut and I do like how nature's gradually taken it over a bit.


----------



## Neosea (May 11, 2008)

Nice find, wish I knew of it when I was knocking around Oxford last year, found Godstow Nunnery, but this site is so much better.


----------



## King Al (May 12, 2008)

Looks like a great to stroll round on a sunny after noon


----------



## batroy (May 13, 2008)

Nice one, one of Oxfordshire's hidden gems.


----------



## ukmayhem (Jun 2, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Nice find, wish I knew of it when I was knocking around Oxford last year, found Godstow Nunnery, but this site is so much better.



Yeah not alot left of Godstow now its used as a farmer cattle pen now lol. Although its meant to be one of the most haunted locations in Oxfordshire so may be worth a night visit


----------



## Neosea (Jun 2, 2008)

ukmayhem said:


> Yeah not alot left of Godstow now its used as a farmer cattle pen now lol. Although its meant to be one of the most haunted locations in Oxfordshire so may be worth a night visit



Haunted with porno mags and condoms now

http://www.neolithicsea.co.uk/godstownunnery.html


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 5, 2008)

Love those old ruins. Nice pics.


----------



## owlet (Nov 1, 2008)

i absolutely love this place. it's a great walk too in the nice weather. it's also worth noting there is an abandoned trailer nearby which is worth checking out. i braved going inside last summer, and am planning on a return tomorrow.


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice one, I think I have seen this place from the train years ago. Used to pass by that way quite often


----------

